
Eternal Blues --- a free EternalBlue vulnerability scanner - campuscodi
http://omerez.com/eternalblues/
======
haburka
Definitely the risky download and run of the day. AFAIK, this works and does
not infect your computer with ransomware. I ran it on my network, and I did
find some vulnerable computers in my office, although just 1 so far. I did not
look through the source code and see what it does, so it's possible that I
have compromised my computer.

